# Help!



## robo mantis

I know this question has been asked but i never realy paid attention. Ok i came home from school and my H. grandis female had shed. But to my surprise the mantids back 2 legs are curly and she can't walk on them. I want to help but i don't want to clip its legs what do i do?


----------



## robo mantis

NO!!!! I just noticed its head is hunched  its a goner right?


----------



## Rick

Post a pic if you can. It will help determine.


----------



## Jodokohajjio

If you don't have access to a digital camera, describe it some more for us. Does it have its wings yet? If it does, it is an adult and won't moult again and there won't be any opportunity to correct the exoskeleton. If she cannot use her back legs at all, then it is unlikely she will be able to climb anywhere to hang even if she does moult again.


----------



## robo mantis

I know she is L5 i think i'll try to get pics.


----------



## robo mantis

Here are some pics not very good but good enough to see. You can't realy see the hunchback that well.


----------



## Rick

Here is what I would do. The leg on the left in the first pic I would cut off after the knee. I would also remove the stick and leaves. That container is borderline too small and you don't want anything getting in her way while molting. They need clear vertical space. Put her into a larger container without anything to get in the way.


----------



## xenuwantsyou

Check out what this guy did.

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic...ighlight=bionic


----------



## robo mantis

Lol i remember that. And rick it just molted today and i just misted it and it drank. Ok so you want me to have nothing in there? Also when i clip won't the mantis freak out? She has 1 molt left until adult (i think) will that be enough time to grow it back? Also after i clip it won't 1 leg be long than the other and won't that cause walking problems?


----------



## OGIGA

> Check out what this guy did.http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic...ighlight=bionic


Hahaha! That's amazing!Anyway, I saw that a few times with mine. One reason this would happen is because the mantis starts walking around after it's not completely done molting. Then, it falls and twists its legs.


----------



## robo mantis

Do you think she'll live? OGIGA did you cut your mantids leg off? Did yours survive?


----------



## OGIGA

She'll definately live. With mine, one leg straightened out a few days later. The other leg, I accidentally pulled it off. It came off at the joint closest to the body. But with three legs, my mantis seems to be just fine.


----------



## Rick

I told you what I would do. She will have some issues no matter what but at least that one leg isn't too bad. I doubt it will grow back fully though. Just leave her in the cage and snip it off with scissors quickly. Doesn't bother them too much.

I highly suggest you remove the items from the cage prior to her next molt. That may be why she had these problems.


----------



## robo mantis

so have absolutly nothing in there? if so i'm not sure if it can climb the wall.


----------



## OGIGA

I'm not sure, but I think this happens because they aren't hanging from the top while molting. I had some mantises molt when they're on the wall of something. Most of them seem to have come out okay, but I think hanging from the top is better.


----------



## Jodokohajjio

If she can't climb the wall, drape some paper towel in through the top down the side and she'll be able to climb that as easily as the stick.


----------



## Rick

> If she can't climb the wall, drape some paper towel in through the top down the side and she'll be able to climb that as easily as the stick.


That will work. If she can't hang from the lid or climb the sides you need a different container. I don't see my mantids having any trouble climbing the sides of the container. You want to remove that stuff before she molts again to prevent any issues.


----------



## robo mantis

She always is on the roof but i wasn't sure how she gets there. I think the legs are why she can't climb.


----------



## Rick

> She always is on the roof but i wasn't sure how she gets there. I think the legs are why she can't climb.


If she can't climb or hang she is going to have a hard time molting again. I would probably consider putting her in the freezer.


----------



## robo mantis

YES!!!!!!! I did it!!!!!!!!! i cut off the curled back leg (not the whole leg just at the knee like you said rick) She is on the roof now and recovering!!! She couldn't get to the ceiling before now she can  . Now the only problem is i have to hand feed her because of the hunch back. But i'm glad she is fine!  Thanks for the help guys!!!


----------



## Rick

> YES!!!!!!! I did it!!!!!!!!! i cut off the curled back leg (not the whole leg just at the knee like you said rick) She is on the roof now and recovering!!! She couldn't get to the ceiling before now she can  . Now the only problem is i have to hand feed her because of the hunch back. But i'm glad she is fine!  Thanks for the help guys!!!


See? Told ya. Will be interesting to see if she can molt.


----------



## robo mantis

I'll keep you updated i'm just happy she lives


----------



## OGIGA

Congratulations! I hope your mantis will live. :wink:


----------



## robo mantis

At first i didin't have the nerve to do it. But i pulled myself together.


----------



## robo mantis

UPDATE:

The mantis is functioning like a normal mantis. It caught its first meal by itself (before i was hand feeding). here is a pic.


----------



## OGIGA

Nice!


----------



## robo mantis

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHE SHED INTO ADULT THIS MORNING BUT SHE IS STILL DEFORMED but her legs are fine but not her claws and messed up neck. should i do something?


----------



## Rick

> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHE SHED INTO ADULT THIS MORNING BUT SHE IS STILL DEFORMED but her legs are fine but not her claws and messed up neck. should i do something?


Not much you can do. Did any of the legs grow back?


----------



## robo mantis

I only clipped 1 and it has a little foot on the end. Also it is all spead out trying to staighten its front arms. Also what should i do with the neck it is still messed up i think she may be trying to fix it now but should i try to help with the neck?


----------



## Rick

> I only clipped 1 and it has a little foot on the end. Also it is all spead out trying to staighten its front arms. Also what should i do with the neck it is still messed up i think she may be trying to fix it now but should i try to help with the neck?


Nothing you can do for a neck unless you want to cut it off too but I don't think you will like the outcome.


----------



## robo mantis

nice thoughts rick you should be a councilor lol.


----------



## OGIGA

Awesome! Have any pictures to show us? I'm interested in what it became.


----------



## robo mantis

i'll try to get some tonight or tomorrow she needs to calm down a bit. Also he wings are messed up but we can work around it because he claws are straight now.


----------

